# Boomer...



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a few pics of my YLM Boomer. He'll be 5 years old a week from today, St. Patty's day. He's a seasoned Fowlin' Dawg.









































































Retriever Journal Picture :


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Now that dog has some personality, GREAT PICS!:smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Now that dog has some personality, GREAT PICS!:smt023


+1

Good looking pooch!! I really like the one with the hat, glasses and call.:smt082


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

That's a cool dog and he's living the good life.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Fine looking pooch. He'll increase your lifespan.


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

Bad shot,,, great retrieve....


----------

